# Vortech or ASA Supercharger unit for the same price of ESS 7psi kit?



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

Okay, i'm back at again, and now i have decided to RECONSIDER ESS...

My head's spinning...

I need to decide pretty quick, which brand of kit, which supercharger unit. ARGH!!!

As a starter i'll put up a poll asking what folks like for the supercharger unit, ASA or Vortech for the same price of the ESS kit.

Again, trying to supercharge the damn (sorry, it's been a long day...) 2003 E39 530i automatic, and i'm doing more research than i really should... head's spinning again...


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

ASA. How difficult is that?


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> ASA. How difficult is that?


Mr. PaddleShift.... you are my next upgrade... okay, maybe after Tyrone's NAV retrofit...

I saw your most excellent ASA supercharger unit post in ther other forum (okay, we won't say the name, something like "bimmerforu**" or something like that).

Do you really like ASA over Vortech?

I need to make up my mind over this weekend, since whatever the kit, ESS or VSS and whatever the supercharger unit, Vortech or ASA, i'm ordering on this coming Monday.

So HELP!!!

Thanks much!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey gixxer...I wrote up something and the computer crashed. Hence the delay.

Read my track blog in my signature. You will find more info about my ASA kit. 

Btw, I am a little confused. So you have decided on the ESS kit, just choosing between a Vortech or a ASA compressor? Did ESS already release a kit with ASA for E39? 

Either way, get one with a FMIC. 

I am going to omit a lot here. But if you have time to do more research, look at the respective compressor maps and technical specs (adiabatic efficiency, gear ratio, impeller design etc). ASA and Vortech are quite different to begin with. Vortech has come a long way and most yay-sayes will claim that even the "holy highness" Dinan is using Vortech. But that doesn't mean much IMO.

My choice was based on the fact that Alpina uses ASA. Simple as that. It was over the last couple of years, I learned more about the ASA compressor and have come to appreciate it more. So here I am, 23 track events, 27k miles later, the car is still running strong. No magic potion. No black magic. Just good engineering.

That being said, reliabiltiy is still the most crucial factor. To give you an idea. August 2004 I had to drive from LA to Thunderhill (1.5 hrs north of Sac, 8 hours north of LA) for a 2-day track event. Drove 200 miles on the track. Then head back to LA. All in the heat of summer 2004.


----------



## jimmyz2 (Dec 12, 2004)

I would rather have the Vortech kit with an air-water aftercooler.


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

> My choice was based on the fact that Alpina uses ASA. Simple as that.


I'm guessing maybe avoiding the duty $$$ is what drove Alpina to use ASA (German) as opposed to Vortech (US)... or something like that...


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

> Either way, get one with a FMIC.


What is FMIC? I'm doing some background research on what FMIC is, and looks like FMIC is used in the same phrase as intercooler. So is FMIC an intercooler addon to supercharger?

As for me following are my options at the moment,

a. VF Engineering's stage 1 using Vortech supercharger unit. Stage 2 using air-to-water integrated chargecooler manifold will be available this summer so i'll be doing that when it becomes available. I suppose you could call VF's stage 2 as intercooler add-on.

b. ESS Engineering, either Vortech or ASA supercharger unit. They do not have intercooler option for my car, 2003 E39 530i automatic.

So if i go with VF option i don't have choice in supercharger unit.

But if i go with ESS i have option between ASA and Vortech.

As you can see this is getting way too complicated... sigh...

Thanks much!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

gixxer said:


> I'm guessing maybe avoiding the duty $$$ is what drove Alpina to use ASA (German) as opposed to Vortech (US)... or something like that...


LoL! I knew you will bring that up.

Alpina tested all the SCs in the markets. And when they mean "test", they mean putting the setup to some serious, vigorious programs. Alpina started working on the ASA unit on the B7 as early as May 2001. The setup went through a BMW test facility in Southern France during the summer months. They tested the car for 2 weeks under 35C ambient temperature. Ask Christian Stöber of ASA/Infinitas and he will tell you about the Alpina's final decision to go with ASA.

The geographical advantage is just an added bonus. If Rotrex or Vortech had been picked, I am sure they would have worked something out. Fact is, neither weren't.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

gixxer said:


> What is FMIC? I'm doing some background research on what FMIC is, and looks like FMIC is used in the same phrase as intercooler. So is FMIC an intercooler addon to supercharger?


FMIC = front mount intercooler. There are some top-mount intercooler, eg MINI, WRX.



gixxer said:


> As for me following are my options at the moment,
> 
> a. VF Engineering's stage 1 using Vortech supercharger unit. Stage 2 using air-to-water integrated chargecooler manifold will be available this summer so i'll be doing that when it becomes available. I suppose you could call VF's stage 2 as intercooler add-on.
> 
> b. ESS Engineering, either Vortech or ASA supercharger unit. They do not have intercooler option for my car, 2003 E39 530i automatic.


Actually I forgot to mention. You have option c.

c. Technik Engineering offers Infinitas SK+ and customized s/w. No FMIC though but you run a slightly lower boost. TE offers the 5.5psi version and 6.5psi version with or without ECU upgrade. Either choice still cheaper than a. and b.

The dyno is for a M54B30 5.5psi.


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

> FMIC = front mount intercooler. There are some top-mount intercooler, eg MINI, WRX.


Interestingly ESS nor VF Engineering provides intercooler add-on option to their supercharger kit for E39 530i.

I'm guessing that intercooler may not be necessary for less than 8 psi, i.e. ESS has 7 psi kit and VF has 6 psi kit. Looks like the ESS's 8 psi kit for E46 330i does come with intercooler.



> Actually I forgot to mention. You have option c.
> 
> c. Technik Engineering offers Infinitas SK+ and customized s/w. No FMIC though but you run a slightly lower boost. TE offers the 5.5psi version and 6.5psi version with or without ECU upgrade. Either choice still cheaper than a. and b.


Technik Engineering doesn't offer out-of-the-box supercharger kit for E39 530i... bummer...


----------

